
Control as Liability - feross
https://vitalik.ca/general/2019/05/09/control_as_liability.html
======
nullc
> Voluntarily giving up control, and voluntarily taking steps to deprive
> oneself of the ability to do mischief, does not come naturally to many
> people

Nor to the author, himself, clearly.

------
pstrateman
This is quite a bizarre article coming from someone who exerts virtually
complete control over the rules in Ethereum.

~~~
joakimbro
Well, yes. Central control over rules is not good. But this article adresses
central control over data, which is another thing.

------
naveen99
I agree with Vitalik on this. It’s the reason comma.ai / hotz can practically
give away lane assist capability for existing cars. No control / open source.
Will help in other spaces suffocated by regulations on users data such as
healthcare. Make a distributed / patient controlled system for hosting patient
data that you don’t control, and maybe it doesn’t have to worry about hippa.
Build a distributed white pages for people that want more targeted advertising
and maybe you don’t have to worry about gpdr.

------
bschelsea
Control as Liability .... unless you are the government!

